# Hello! New guy here!



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there!

 I'm Douglas, I'm half American, half Italian, born by chance in former Yugoslavia (now Croatia) and actually living in Brazil.

I'm 47 years old, retired military. 

I like Aviation stuff, Navy stuff, used to build scale models, and now deeply involved in flight sims. (lot of spare time here. The good side of retirement..)

My preferred flight sim is IL-2 with all the good mods done by the dedicated community members.

I'm expecially interested in the WW1 era, then the "golden age" era (1919-1939) and its conflicts, and the WW2 era.

The after WW2 interests me only marginally, I have to admit, but there's still some interesting planes that are reminescents of the WW2...

I saw down the forum that about aviation the section is divided in some sub sections. Missing a "Golden Era" section, wich can include the Spanish Civil War... Can I dare suggest to open such a sub section?

That's all for now... 

Cheers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I will also bring up your idea to the team.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2011)

You bring up a good point. I assume you mean the 1918-1939 time frame. That is an area that we could certainly use.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Douglas, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Doug!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 6, 2011)

SFC (E-7) here, consider yourself saluted Col and welcome to the forum
I'm mostly WWII and Vietnam but I too love those old planes. would love to have and fly one


----------



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! It's my pleasure to be there.
I have a lot of books about aviation, mainly military of the above mentioned time frames.

To answer to Evangilder: yes, for "Golden Age" I mean the 1919-1939 time frame. Lot of wonderful biplanes, and a great time for civil aviation, too. And many local wars fought with the planes of those years: Chaco War (Bolivia against Paraguay 1932-1935), Brazilian Civil War 1932 (São Paulo State against the Federation), Spanish Civil War (1936-1939), Sino-Japanese War in the late 30ties and they are not the only ones...

I will be glad to contribute to the Community when possible, and I'm humbly thanking in advance the Community for all the help I know I will get in my neverending learning process.

Thank you!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum sir.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Col. King. I have added the new section. It was a good suggestion and we all kind of shook our heads that one was never created.


----------



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Eric!!

BTW, I discovered I was already a member of this forum, from back in 2005. Ah, the memory... Hope it's not the beginning of that Alzhaimer issue.. 

Cheers

PS: I deleted all of my previous and old posts with the old username. Want this to be a new start.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Col.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2011)

evangilder said:


> You bring up a good point. I assume you mean the 1918-1939 time frame. That is an area that we could certainly use.





evangilder said:


> Welcome aboard, Col. King. I have added the new section. It was a good suggestion and we all kind of shook our heads that one was never created.



I suggested that a wee while back Eric....April last year. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/1919-39-a-22025.html

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all, M8s.

I noticed I'm not yet allowed to start new threads, so I will have to announce here that I've opened a new social group for the P-38 Lightning fans.
Anyone interested please join.

Thank you


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 7, 2011)

G'day Doug, welcome from Aussie land and to the family.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Btw, we need to get you into modelling again then.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2011)

G'day mate welcome from Oz...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Doug and welcome to the family


----------

